# المحــــــــــاضرة الاولي في دورة التكييف المركزي ( أنظمة تكييف الهواء ) للمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح



## م.خالد اسماعيل (15 يناير 2013)

المحــــــــــاضرة الاولي في دورة التكييف المركزي ( أنظمة تكييف الهواء ) للمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
مخالف 


تحياتي لكم


----------



## سمير السكندرى (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kokohamo2003 (15 يناير 2013)

*تسلم ايدك وف انتظار باقى المحاضرات - ربنا يقويك ويجزيك خير*


----------



## wad_mazag (15 يناير 2013)

شكراااا لك م/خالد


----------



## wad_mazag (15 يناير 2013)

*يفضل لو في اي ملاحظات تم كتابتها او تسجيل صوتي للمحاضره هيكون بفايده اكثر وألف شكر لك.*


----------



## حسام فرو (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 

ياريت لو مشروع تكييف لمنشاة معينة

ايه الخطوات الطلوبة من المهندس لعمل المشروع من الالف الي الياء 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## essam2003 (15 يناير 2013)

ما شاء الله على المحاضرة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## mohdcharaf (15 يناير 2013)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## علاء عسكر (15 يناير 2013)

جزيت خيرا

ووفقكم الله للخير دائما


----------



## medoo00o (15 يناير 2013)

محاضره فى تقسيمات ال دى اكس والشيلير رائعه . شكرا فى انتظار المزيد من المحاضرات .. ان شاء الله اول ما انزل مصر التحق بالدوره ان شاء الله


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## chipsy (15 يناير 2013)

Follower
with my best wishes


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng ahmed wagih (15 يناير 2013)

thanks alot


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ مصطفى النجار (15 يناير 2013)

اسئل الله العظيم ان يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك ربنا يكرمك ياهندسه ياحبيبى ونفع الله بك

انا فخووووووووووور بيك


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبانتظار المحاضرات الاخرى


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (16 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار الباقى


----------



## reda fathi (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد جمعه (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ربنا يكرمك ياهندسه


----------



## al-gabali (16 يناير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
معلومات قيمه


----------



## mohammed elnahal (16 يناير 2013)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل بس انا عايز ادرس الكورس ده كامل ياريت اروح فين


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (16 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer_2008 (17 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الفتي الليبي (17 يناير 2013)

أحسن الله إليكم ونفع الله بكم


----------



## تحسين السواد (17 يناير 2013)

*احسنت استاذنا العزيز وانشاءالله ابداع متواصل*


----------



## drmady (17 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## mechanic power (17 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## م مصطفى حيدر (17 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م مصطفى حيدر (17 يناير 2013)

مشكور بسليش ماعم يفتح معي الملف


----------



## م مصطفى حيدر (17 يناير 2013)

موجود عندي برنامج رينرار وما عم ينسخ معي الملف


----------



## م مصطفى حيدر (17 يناير 2013)

أرجو المساعدة


----------



## كفاح الجريح (17 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (17 يناير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## silver star (18 يناير 2013)

مشكور على افادتنا بهذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## كامل جرجيس (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed26 (19 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير
*


----------



## بسيوني حسن (19 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير
*


----------



## عمران احمد (20 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و اكثر الله من امثالك و انا فخور بيك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## hikal007 (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## ابوبكر عوض مصطفى (23 يناير 2013)

جزاء الله خيرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## nakhla (24 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا ع المحاضرة


----------



## sayed hassn (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عمار حلالي (25 يناير 2013)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ......وشكرا جزيلا مع الامل في تكملة المحاضرات


----------



## وائل البرعى (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م/عبدالعزيز خضر (26 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## konan2007 (27 يناير 2013)

م.خالد اسماعيل قال:


> المحــــــــــاضرة الاولي في دورة التكييف المركزي ( أنظمة تكييف الهواء ) للمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح
> 
> حضرت امس المحاضرة الاولي في كورس تصميم التكييف المركزي واخذت المحاضرة الاولي الي هي انظمة تكييف الهواء
> 
> ...



مشكور علي هذا المجهود و بارك الله فيك هي المحاضرة التانية حتنزل امتي ؟ ارجو الرد


----------



## احمد مانجستووو (27 يناير 2013)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير ... وكل القائمين على هذا العمل


----------



## abdelsalamn (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام عمار (5 فبراير 2013)

جزكم الله خير


----------



## ABKRENO (5 فبراير 2013)

*فى انتظار المزيد وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## amrhawash (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جدا ياهندسة وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## mAly ibrahim (5 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## hagagm25 (5 مارس 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## mAly ibrahim (7 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة وبارك الله فيك بس ياريت عايزين باقى المحاضرات جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (7 أبريل 2013)

ووفقكم الله للخير دائما وشكرا


----------



## mohbalhayat (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## younis najjar (9 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابوعمر (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل احمد خلف الله (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسنتك ان شاءالله


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (6 أغسطس 2013)

ياريت باقي المحاضرات وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mahmood mrbd (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## رافت الشاهد (6 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (6 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في نشر ما هو مفيد 
في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## AHMED2284 (6 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا بس لو تسجيل صوتى كمان يبقى شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_tohame (7 أغسطس 2013)

بشمهندس احنا عايزين تصميم مشروع اتشلير خطوة بخطوة يا ريت تفيدونا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (9 أغسطس 2013)

ماشاء الله


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## بسيوني حسن (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد بحريه (31 أكتوبر 2013)

الله ينور سلمت يمينك


----------



## hagagm25 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hikal007 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا

​​


----------



## ahmadjet (3 نوفمبر 2013)

سيدنا هل ممكن تعديل اسم الملف للغة الانجليزية
لانه لا يقبل فتح ملفات باللغة العربية لدي
وشكرا


----------



## hagagm25 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## eng.mohamed.cad (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا*

شكرا


----------



## pro2020 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

محاضرة حلوه نرجوا الاستمرار


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 نوفمبر 2013)

المصريين عزم و همة و زوال الغمة بإذن الله طول ما فينا أمثال م محمد عبد الفتاح أكرمه الله بالحج الي بيت الله و زيارة مسجد رسوله صلّي الله عليه و على آله و أصجابه و التابعين بإحسان إلي يوم الدين


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (8 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل الخير استاذ محمد 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
أنت وكل من يساهم في نشر العلم 
​


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لدي سؤال لو سمحتم 
بأي برنامج يتم تشغيل الملف 
بعد فك الضغط 
للعلم 

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## akram77 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

اكرمك الرحمن ان شاء الله


----------



## hagagm25 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

زادكم الله من علمه​


----------

